# Messiah without Words



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

A while back, I couldn't find an accompaniment of the entire Handel's Messiah that I liked. So I made one. Then I added separate versions for Soprano, Alto, Tenor, and Bass with an accented piano part. That way I may be finally able to learn my part in Worthy is the Lamb and Their Sound is Gone Out.

If anybody is so inclined, check it out and let me know of any suggestions, criticism, and especially errors.

http://xpda.com/messiah/

Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi 
That's very interesting. But, forgive my obtuseness, is this like Music minus 1? If so, I don't see the point of five files for the choral numbers (tutti, S,A,T,B) and I can't hear the difference in the ones I checked.


----------



## xpda (Mar 13, 2011)

2.5 years is a little long for a reply, but better late than never, right? These have been upgraded a few times since then. Currently, the single part versions have a piano part. For example, the tenor part has a piano playing its part, hopefully a little louder than the rest of the piece. I don't remember what instrument that was in 2011. The "music minus SATB" is labeled "performance" on the site.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I love the chorus HALLELUJAH taking the words away will not make it sound better.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

I love half of this piece and am completely indifferent to the rest. The whole "without words" thing is intriguing to me. I recently purchased Wagner's Ring Cycle with no singing. There are some choral works I appreciate but I'm not a huge fan and I really don't care for the operatic voice. Still, the Messiah is all about the singing so it would be an interesting listen.


----------

